# SLIL debridement... PLEASE, PLEASE HELP....



## KristieStokesCPC (Jan 28, 2011)

Is there a CPT code for wrist arthroscopic SLIL debridement? Physician also did a TFCC debridement, I have 29846 for that...but I'm stumped on the SLIL?


PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE HELP....... I'm really stuck on this one  



Thanks


----------

